# Restoring Old Blades



## Burl Source (Aug 23, 2013)

I bought an old cleaver on ebay a while back just because I thought it looked kind of cool.
It had some light rust and minor pitting. My plan was to clean it up and rehandle it. 
I did not want to polish it smooth because I kind of like it looking old.

Can anyone suggest a way to clean up the surface without removing the surface texture?
Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## tripleq (Aug 23, 2013)

Been looking into this myself. A lot of folks seem to have gotten good results by soaking in break free CLP and then scrubbing with a scotch brite.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Aug 23, 2013)

Barkeeper's friend is a good option. It'll leave the surface greyish and clean enough to use, without getting rid of existing pits and such. Just rinse it well after.


----------



## CPD (Aug 23, 2013)

+1 on barkeepers friend. 

Another trick that's food safe and may work is ketchup. Wipe on a bunch, let it sit a few minutes than rub off, rinse off.... 
The vinegar in ketchup does a good job at helping eat through or loosen rust and dirt. The thickness helps it stay in place....and it works well as a really fine gentle abrasive. I've used it to take really nasty old copper back to a mirror shine (ketchup as cleaner, than buffing) and for rust on metals a bunch of times. I haven't tried it on a knife restoration but no reason it shouldn't help there too.

One caution though -with ketchup don't leave it on their too long. It's less acidic and lower in vinegar content than mustard, but in the same way mustard's used to force a patina and surface etch, the ketchup could probably do the same if left on too long. Less than ten minutes though, suspect no problem at all.....


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 23, 2013)

It'll remove the scuzz and active rust while making the blade only shinier. All of the character will remain.


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank You for the advice everyone.
I guess I will have to actually finish this project.


----------



## Sam Cro (Aug 24, 2013)

Depending on the equipment you there is Scotch Brite wheels and belts for this very issue .

Sam


----------



## tripleq (Aug 24, 2013)

I did a little experiment with simichrome metal polish last night. Works good. I think it is similar to the stuff Dave recommended above. I was also thinking that WD40 would have similar properties to CLP products so I gave that a try too. Works well.


----------



## ejd53 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> It'll remove the scuzz and active rust while making the blade only shinier. All of the character will remain.



+10 on Flitz!!!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 29, 2013)

0000 wool, Flitz or 600 to 800 grit wet/dry paper would be my top choices.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 29, 2013)

So when do we see the pics of the finished product???


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 31, 2013)

Next time I go to town I will get some flitz to clean it up.
After that I will attempt a re-handle.


----------

